# mk2 e-brake not working..



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

hello,
i recently bought a 92 gti 16v and the ebrake doesn't work, it pulls up and stops but nothing happens to the brakes (the car still rolls). i was told it might be the cable i was just wondering how i go about finding out if it IS actually the cable and then from there fixing it.
thanks


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk2 e-brake not working.. (xamx)*

Replace both parking brake cables. Online price is about $15 each (europartsdirect.com or autohausaz.com, free shipping from both companies on orders over $50).
If that does fix the problem, then one or both of the calipers are bad, and need replacement.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: mk2 e-brake not working.. (germancarnut51)*

ok cool, i'll get right on that.. now. how exactly do i replace them?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk2 e-brake not working.. (xamx)*

Buy a Bentley VW Factory Service Manual for your car. Least expensive place to try to find one will be the Vortex For Sale Section, Amazon.com or CraigsList.
Basically what you need to do is raise the rear of the car up on jackstands, release the parking brake, disconnect the parking brake cables from the rear disk brake calipers (or if you have rear drum brakes, remove the wheels, and the brake rotors to gain access to the parking brake cable ends, and release them from the brake shoe sets), then disconnect the parking brake cables from the clips holding them to the trailing arms, and pull the cable housing from the tube in the body that the cables use to gain access to the inside of the car. After this, install the new parking brake cables, and adjust the parking brake (when done the parking brakes should drag on three clicks of the parking brake handle, and be locked up tight with five clicks of the handle).


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: mk2 e-brake not working.. (germancarnut51)*

you unhook them from calipers, there should be something holding them to the floorboard too.unhook from parking handle, there should be something else under the carpet too that holds them in place. sorry i really dont remember how was it, but if you start unhooking and taking bolts off you will be able to figure it out.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: mk2 e-brake not working.. (BiH)*

they can be adjusted, so maybe they just streched out. also check under the car and see if parking brake cables are cracked up. 
I would check first if cables work, have someone pull on the handle and you check if they are actually working. if they are cracked up change them anyway, water might get in and during winter it might freeze them in place.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

germancarnut51 and BiH
Thanks so much!!!
i just ordered a service manual from ebay.. Should be here in a few days.. i'm gonna raise the back and take a look tomorrow morning.
i'll let you know the outcome
Thank you SOOO MUCH


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (xamx)*

Your problem is not an adjustment. The parking brake cables are held in place by tension, and the connection to the crossbar that connects the parking brake handle to the cables in tandem. Most probably the parking brake cables are bad. Even here is CA, the rubber cracks, moisture and moisture enters to seize the cable housing to the inner cable.
If the parking brake mechanism inside of the rear calipers (and unrepairable) is defective, then the rear brakes would not work correctly. Do the brakes work, but the parking brake does not?


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

i wasn't able to take a look at the e-brake cable as i had planned..i tried to jaack the car up but it too low..
then i drove it up onto some 2x4's and it barely fit... i have another jack but wont be able to get it till the weekend... 
but it feels as though the rear brakes aren't even working
i do have 1 extra e-brake cable that the last owner gave me... your saying i will need 2 thought right?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (xamx)*

Sounds like you need to buy a better/lower floorjack. Harbor Freight has a new low profile full size 2 ton floorjack that has a minimum clearance of only 2 7/8". You should be able to get that under your car. A friend of mine and I are each getting one, since our cars are too low for our conventional full size floor jacks to roll under with H&R Sport Springs. I'm tires of using the spare tire jack to raise the car so I can get the floorjack under it. I don't particularly like having to drive up onto sticks of lumber to raise the car either.
It's my experience that when one parking brake cable is bad, the other is just as bad. Have you taken the time to even look under the car to see if the parking brake cables are both there? Maybe one's already been replaced and replacing the other will fix the problem. If the cables are both there, both old, and and one is bad, change both. If one cable is missing or old, and the other is new, you could try replacing just the old cable. Of course, you might also find that the PO never installed the cable he gave you because it's the wrong one, or because after he went under the car, he found out both were bad, and decided not to waste his time changing one, because it would do any good.
Get under the car, and take a look before buying any parts (might as well get the floorjack while you're waiting for the Service Manual (you're going to need it).


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

sweet deal thanks a bunch i'm gonna check up on Harbor Freight and se what the deal is..


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (xamx)*

Harbor Freight has been placing ads in the back of MANY magazines for a year now, which usually includes a 20% Off Coupon (for one item). The low profile jack is on sale for $80 (expired March 25th), so the coupon would bring the price down to $64. The jack has been advertised for as low as $62.99, which would have made the price $51.20 (this mailer price expired in January). So it pays to sign up for their mailing list.
The Harbor Freight Stores are having a three day parking lot sale between March 12th and March 14th. You might find a better deal if you visit some stores if there are stores within driving distance of your location.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

ok.. so the ebrake doesn't work cause of the calipers.. i need to get new one's, new oem are about 300 for both... is there anything out there that might be a little better or cheaper? anything anyone can recomend?
thanks


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

hey thanks i'm gonna order the w profile jack it's this one right?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (xamx)*

No, you don't want that that, it's primarily aluminum, and won't take the abuse that most owners heap on a floorjack (including me). That jack is made to lift weight straight up, from a stationary position, and stay there. It is lightweight (about 24lbs), and like like the colors (silver and blue). I can;t find much else nice to say about it. 
Often times you need to move a car after it's been raised, or if it's got a flat. You need a steel floorjack with four good sized wheels that won't sink into the surface it's sitting on or collapse when you pull sideways, and will pivot and follow when you push or pull on the handle. I haven't had a floorjack with a single roller in the front before, but I support that would help to keep it from sinking into soft surfaces. But I'd be concerned with whether the jack could pivot, and the tiny little swivel wheels on the handle end sinking, and/or jamming amd not rolling on a dirty or soft surface.
Look at this Harbor Freight floorjack: #67022 1000lbs higher carrying capacity. All steel (about 75lbs) with four wide low profile wheels. Longer chassis than the jack you were looking at, so you can slide further under a car. Minimum height 2 7/8" (about 1/2" lower than the floorjack you were looking at). On sale for $79.99, or $64 IF YOU GET A COUPON. The only bad thing I can say about this floorjack is that I HATE THE ORANGE PAINT.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (xamx)*

If you're sure that the calipers are bad, and it's not the cables, I'd order Cardone Rebuilts from someone. Cardone includes a lifetime warranty on it's rebuilt calipers, and they are sold by many resellers so the pricing is going to be competitive.
Check: europartsdirect.com, autohausaz.com, and rockauto.com to see who has them, and who has the best prices. Watch out for the core charges, and remember if there are core charges that you end up paying the return shipping (figure $11-$15). Printout the online prices and try your local stores for a price match. MANY CHAIN STORES WILL PRICE MATCH IF YOU ASK. Many/most rebuilt calipers do not include the caliper carriers, don't turn your calipers in as cores, before you receive the rebuilts, you may need to transfer over parts from your old calipers. If the rebuilt calipers you choose do not come with caliper carriers, you may need/want to replace the slide pin boots on your caliper carriers (are they rotten or cracked). They only cost about $5 for all four. 
RockAuto is a great place to look for closeouts parts. Closeout parts (rebuilt) usually do not require a core charge. Then, you can resell your old calipers for a few bucks (if there are any salvagable/good parts left) and recover some of your money.


----------

